# 2004 Buick Rainier Steering Problems.



## JohnFuller092 (Aug 21, 2011)

Okay, so basically my car when the wheel is turned to far the car actually STOPS moving, and unless i floor it the car will not move. (The result of this is me having to take extra wide turns or risk damaging something)
I have thought of a few possible problems, but if anyone else here is good with cars or maybe their parents are maybe you can ask and give me some advice.

So far i have thought of:
Wheel bearing
CV joint
Axle
Struts


If there is any information needed on the vehicle, it is a 4.2 litre Vortec V6, all wheel drive, 2004 Buick Rainier CXL. It has power steering, and the fluid level is fine.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

I know the rainier had a recall for some power steering issues. That sounds like the all wheel drive system is binding up. Although do you have non stock big rims or oversized tires? They could be rubbing
I would check to see if your car has the recall on it, then check the awd for binding


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi JohnFuller092


The problem is in the AWD system the output shaft and carrier bearing need to be replaced. Have your mechanic do a full inspection of the drive train, be prepared for a hefty bill if the AWD needs replacing. The cost of repairing the transmission/AWD system on the rainer is in the 2.5k + range. 


Good Luck !


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Octaneman beat me to it, he is correct.
Just be happy the steering isn't electric


----------



## JohnFuller092 (Aug 21, 2011)

That's very bad news...
But thanks for the help nonetheless.

Also, no the wheels and rims are stock.


----------



## JohnFuller092 (Aug 21, 2011)

Just wondering, as i am forced to drive it right now as long as i am taking wide turns and not driving like a complete dumbass, what other bad things could happen?


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

I am guessing worst case scenario is your car spinning out of control and flipping then catching on fire. More honestly it would be your car grinding to a stop with a total failure, kind of how it does while turning but at speed. I would prob stay off the freeway and long trips. 
It's never fun when drivetrain components fail so the slower you are going when it fails the safer you are. Just play it safe. 

If octane wants to throw in his input here I would take his advise as he seems to know of this exact problem. 

Good luck


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Worst case scenario.......what Scott said.

Another scenario for ya, only less deadly, the bearing hanger breaks, the drive shaft over stresses and breaks at the transmission, and unlike the cartoons or tv where the car flips over you turn the drive shaft into a pretzel, while the output shaft ( now having nothing to hold it in) falls out and all your trans fluid make a puddle on the road and the torque converter burns out as you coast to a stop with your kids and wife wondering if your next vehicle will be a GM product or something more reliable........like say a Fiat


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

John, 

Scott and Wolfen hit the nail on the head in their driving scenarios, transmission lock ups can happen in any driving situation it is unpredictable and dangerous. My recommendation to you would be to get as much information as possible from the dealer concerning the problem, but be firm with them because of the high cost involved. Another route to take is through transmission shops that specialize in rebuilding AWD systems, but before you sign anything get an _ assessment first_ or else they will saddle you with a bill worse than the dealers. 


good luck !


----------



## CarJef (Jan 25, 2012)

My daughter just had the same problem with the steering. GM and our mechanic said the tire pressure on AWD cars must maintain the same tire pressure. She recently took the car in to an oil changing place that did not fill her tires properly. Each tire had a different pressure, which cause the AWD to engage continuously. The only time she had a problem was making sharp turns in and out of parking spaces, and turns around corners. This caused the Actuator motor to burn out in the transfer case, which controls the AWD engagement. Changing the motor resolved the problem. Cost for the motor; approximately $500, plus labor.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

All wheel drive cars require the dame pressure in all tires at all times however front wheel GMs with electric or electronic steering are a road hazard as far as I'm concerned. Any car with a transmissionproblem is a road hazard waiting to happen


----------

